

Dell Ships Infected Replacement Motherboards - adeelarshad82
http://blogs.pcmag.com/securitywatch/2010/07/dell_ships_infected_replacemen.php

======
fmora
They don't discuss how the malware got into the ROM in the first place. To me
that is even more interesting. Could it be that the malware in the ROM was put
there by somebody working for Dell or somebody that had access to the ROM chip
manufacturing?

